# Designed for Crossbows to 500 FPS, works with everything!



## archerace7 (Jun 3, 2004)

The all new Strike DeadSTOP 500 uses a triple VelciCORE inner system to absorb the energy of the fastest crossbow bolt, stopping it quickly, with plenty of bolt left to pull on, with ultra easy arrow removal.


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## archerace7 (Jun 3, 2004)




----------



## jamesdof (Jan 26, 2020)

Pm sent


----------



## NYC (Jun 13, 2019)

Expensive?


----------



## archerace7 (Jun 3, 2004)

159.95, I am actually redesigning this target at the moment, to make it work even better, and make it repairable.
http://www.archerytargets.com/the-deadstop-500

Thanks!!


----------



## SCSTUCK (May 10, 2020)

good looking target


----------

